# Does anyone know some home remedies to bring down swelling?



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

My face is swollen after an allergic reaction to my foundation i used yesterday and I was wondering if anyone here knows some home remedies to bringing down swelling? The effected area is mostly my eyes and nose.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2008)

cold compress and keep your head leveled above your heart


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2008)

oh and take a benadryl


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you, Aprill. You have been very helpful, today.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Aprill..take a benadryl and just wait it out.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 30, 2008)

have you gone to a doctor or dermatologist? they can prescribe you some medication to bring down swelling... i've also heard cold and tea compresses work really good too


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2008)

cold compresses


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and help! I used tea bags and cold compressions and I also found the steam from the shower really helped!!



It's been a day and the swelling has gone down, now I just have to deal with the redness...


----------

